# 69 gto



## Grrr541 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello guys 
Jus recently in the market for a 69 gto and I finally found one. What needing some is help with the body tag and I could use some other pointers as well. Any help is greatly appreciated!
Body tag reads 
St69 24237 bal 567222BDY
Tr258. 10 10PNT
2B. B 123815
So front this I've figure 
69 gto 
Black interior black paint upper and lower 
2nd week of February 
And "B" for bucket seats 
Cannot find anything on 123815
No options at all? 
The original owner had the car still his dad bought it new for him in 69
3speed top loader trans? 
The hood says ram air but not ram air III or ram air IV..seems to have original paint and the car was fender bender in 77 hasn't been on the road since or touched 
Thing that is throwing me off is he said the car came with a 428 instead of a 400 says the 428 is in his brothers 69 that his dad bought him also in 69 how do I find out for sure what engine came in this car? Doesn't matter to me if it is 400 or 428 I jus wanted to get this sorted out so I can find matching parts...thank you Anthony


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Grrr541 said:


> Hello guys
> Jus recently in the market for a 69 gto and I finally found one. What needing some is help with the body tag and I could use some other pointers as well. Any help is greatly appreciated!
> Body tag reads
> St69 24237 bal 567222BDY
> ...


Ram Air III ... the sticker will only say Ram Air..... Ram Air IV will have a sticker that reads Ram Air IV. Those stickers were easily obtained and put on the car. If the car had ram air the hood scoops would be open, you'd have the ram air hood pan on the underside of the hood, and you'd have the scoop flap pull under the dash. If the pull and all other R/A pieces are missing or is not there there will be 2 holes under the dash where the pull knob bracket was installed. Just to the right of the steering column beneath the dash. 

From factory the GTO came with a 400. At no time did a GTO come from a factory with a 428. Could be the engine was blown and replaced with a 428. 
To be sure what you have, send for the birth certificate > P. Historic Services >> PHS Historic Services


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

"From factory the GTO came with a 400. At no time did a GTO come from a factory with a 428. Could be the engine was blown and replaced with a 428."

True, EXCEPT that Royal Pontiac did install the full size 428CI engines as an option/upgrade on new GTO's through their dealership. They pulled the original 400CI and installed a new/reworked 428CI at an additional cost to the customer. IF this is one of those cars, it would be a rare care indeed. I might track down the guy with the 428 and get some numbers off the engine. I assume the original dealership papers might be the only way to prove this as PHS documents will show what the car had as its original engine.


----------



## Grrr541 (Feb 5, 2017)

The car has the pieces under the dash and the hood has the pan underneath it...
I'm trying to contact his brother on the engine info..
But can't tell anything about the 123815 numbers? 
So do I send the vin and body tag info to phs?


----------



## Grant1969 (Mar 15, 2014)

There is no definitive information on the 123815 numbers and the B doesn't stand for bucket seats. The Baltimore Plant used a different coding system for In-Plant tracking, special-options, etc. Since no records from the plant have ever surfaced, these codes are unknown at this time.

All that PHS needs is the VIN and a payment, and they will provide you the vehicle data.


----------

